
The Design and Engineering of Curiosity: How the radioisotope power system works - Tomte
http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-lakdawalla/2018/0514-book-excerpt-curiosity-mmrtg.html
======
ortusdux
The company I work at explosively welded the material for the end caps on the
MMRGT. It was sourced through a contractor so we did not know the application
until a reporter called to verify that our parts were on mars!

~~~
aardvark291
What is explosive welding?

~~~
gh02t
It's exactly what it sounds like... using explosives to bond two metals
together. I don't know much about it other than in passing though, so I can't
speculate what the parent's application was. I think it's most commonly done
to clad a thin layer of one metal onto a thicker substrate, so probably
something related to that.

------
CamperBob2
This is a great book, by the way -- surprisingly technical and thorough. I
preordered it thinking I was getting a coffee-table book full of glossy photos
and not much else, and was (pleasantly) surprised to be wrong.

